# Canadian Tax Accountant Familiar With Non-Resident Tax Laws



## imkane (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm a dual-citizen originally from Canada and have lived in California since 2009.

Looking for a tax accountant to help me file Canadian taxes, who is familiar with non-resident rules.

Thanks!


----------

